

IIS is 0.15% away from beating Apache as most popular web server - philliphaydon
http://news.netcraft.com/archives/category/web-server-survey/

======
easytiger
Well i doubt nginx use is as low as they say. Never did trust netcraft stats

~~~
philliphaydon
It's just interesting to see how much Apache is dropping.

I use both nginx and IIS, both are really nice to work with. I personally
cannot stand using Apache.

